# It's almost here!!!



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Pumped up for this coming steelhead season! So what do you think is more successful in the fall, float or fly? I tend to have a tougher time on the fly in the fall...so i was thinking of float fishing in the fall and fly fishing in the spring. What do you guys think/prefer?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

dcfisherman said:


> Pumped up for this coming steelhead season! So what do you think is more successful in the fall, float or fly? I tend to have a tougher time on the fly in the fall...so i was thinking of float fishing in the fall and fly fishing in the spring. What do you guys think/prefer?


I like to throw jig and maggots(float) until I get eggs than I use both...or if Im on the pier I'll do bobber and cast spoons.Or you can cast smaller spoons in the lower parts of the river.Heck I've done it all... 
I guess its whatever floats your float lol!!!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I personally prefer spinners if they're active,but i do float jig and maggot as it gets colder.I also have a couple of rookies with me this year so I'm sure i'll do more float fishing than normal,actually I'll be doing more watching than anything till they get a few under they're belts.I also flyfish and have found clouser and mudler patterns to work well in the fall at select times.Good luck!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> I personally prefer spinners if they're active,but i do float jig and maggot as it gets colder.I also have a couple of rookies with me this year so I'm sure i'll do more float fishing than normal,actually I'll be doing more watching than anything till they get a few under they're belts.I also flyfish and have found clouser and mudler patterns to work well in the fall at select times.Good luck!


Yep clousers are da bomb ...good luck bob teaching your rookies hope they get em good!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I keep telling myself im waiting til late october to target them but I don't believe myself lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> I keep telling myself im waiting til late october to target them but I don't believe myself lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


haha same here...i'll find myself pier fishing soon lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Labor day weekend = Fairport + Lil Cleos


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Labor day weekend = Fairport + Lil Cleos


I hear that!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

+1 on what creek crawler said.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

dcfisherman said:


> haha same here...i'll find myself pier fishing soon lol


SAME! I keep telling myself that I am going to take advantage to all of the other great fishing opportunities during the fall, maybe it will happen, depends on the conditions


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

KSUFLASH said:


> +1 on what creek crawler said.


Dont Tease me guys I am dyin over hear. Ok leaving work right noe to go stock up on the cleos

On that note I have only been doing this a few years this is my fourth season and I normaly float except for early in the year I do throw spoons my go to colors seem to be blue/silver and green/silver or just silver had some luck last year at night on some of the blue and green glow in the dark ones. Never really any luck with any combos that have gold in them 

What colors do you guys like in certain conditions etc? Also what sizes I have been going on the larger side so I can cast a mile while fishing the walls and mouths in the past


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I pretty much stick with the blue/silver & green/silver.
I don't think size matters except for casting distance.
Best bite is from sunup til 9 or 10.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you serious? Float fishing ALWAYS


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Love these cool mornings! Let's hope the pier bite starts early this year!


----------

